# New sosta at Lake Garda - 12 euro



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

A new sosta has opened at Peschiera del Garda - handy for buses, boats, trains, supermarkets etc etc. It's 12 euro at present including hook up.

All very clean, but it has only been open a few days.

Hope its some use to someone.

Russ

Full details here


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

An excellent review Russell thanks very much. That looks a great Sosta. I see its not even on CC infos yet but the old one is.

I have only been to the north end of Garda (Riva del Garda) and the sostas there are either very expensive or pretty grim.

This would be a good choice out of ACSI season but I suspect it will get pretty crammed in July and August. Its exeptional value for that area especially considering hookup is included. Good find and thanks for the info.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sosta*

A little update - the sosta has about 100 plots and I guess 80 are now taken ahead of Easter. We are stopping til Monday or Tuesday.

Some ACSI sites in the area are upto 18 euro now, although one we hope to visit next week is only 14.

Later in the year when we come back, we'll probably be on sites as most pools will be open, where at present, the pools are closed, so there is no real advantage to being on a site.

We are the only British van here, mostly Italians. I cant find any publicity anywhere for it.

Russ


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Great write up, many thanks for the info!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

I found this info on an Italian website. I have used Google translate.

Area Camper Peschiera del Garda is located in Via Milano suburb and is from the marina and the center of the lakeside town of just over 450 m, in front there is a distributor of gasoline . The inauguration took place the first of the year of 2014 and the camping area is very wide, it is readily accessible in the maneuvers along the four -lane access to over 100 pitches, parking for motor home has a controlled access entry and exit with by automatic barriers and a parking meter coin and paper, under the canopy at the front desk of the custodian and is also fenced and even video surveillance . The pitches are all level and in the bottom of a light straw -draining gravel and are provided by the various columns for the provision of electricity to EC legislation , has night lighting and some lanterns LED lighting is even , it is not shaded but for now we have to wait the growth of plants . At the center of the square there is a small prefabricated structure that in its interior divided by gender and there are toilets and hot showers , a laundry and a sink , next to the exit and is stalling camper service, an excellent realization of the toilet Wash all stainless steel , the cockpit is a full-width grille driveway and self-cleaning , it is also expected the hopper for unloading the cassette - toilet , excellent accessibility and use of the service . All the services listed and are included in the hourly rate of € 0.50 hours , will then be added to other useful services for a better and comfortable presence ; a green area with tables and wooden benches for picnics and barbecues and ecological zone for the separate collection of municipal solid waste._

It appears to have been open since the start of the year, so maybe the lady who told me it was newly opened this weekend meant in the sense of everything plumbed and ready etc.

Russ_


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Great information, thank you. We WILL get to Italy one day


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the sosta, will bear it in mind the next time we're down that way.


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the sosta, will bear it in mind the next time we're down that way.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info Rapide561.
We are departing end of next week for Italy and planned a stop in Peschiera del Garda for a couple of days. Had intended going into Verona for the day on the train. Does the security aspect look ok. The sosta appears to be well laid out with good facilities.
We won't get there for a fortnight as we are going into Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany and down through Switzerland.
Thanks again
Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sosta*

Hi

There are security cameras and you need your ticket to get out.

There is a custodian office, but not always manned.

The area is primarily overlooked by residential property.

Train station is about a 20 minute walk. Buses to Verona are more fun though and cost 5.80 euro return. Buy tickets at the tabacco shop near the sosta.

Russ


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Appears to be a good option while the pools are still closed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You have 40 odd miles of lake to swim in what do you need a campsite pool for? Wuss!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

40 isn't odd. It's even.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cheers Russ,

Its on Campercontact...

http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/26264

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Site*

That's a useful website Pete - thanks. I note it was updated on the 15/04 too.

It's packed to the rafters today mind, so not as pleasant, but for the next couple of days, it is a sleep and eat place only for us, we are out and about, so it's no bother.

No Brits on though, Italians make up 90% of the numbers - they are noisy!

Russ


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats the only problem with big Aires / Sostas. They do get very busy and as a result noisy! Much prefer the smaller out of the way 5-10 van Sostas / Aires but its Lake Garda not some remote part of the Alps. Once word gets around it will be constantly choca.

They could do with a few more of these dotted around the bigger lakes as decent ones at a good price are not plentiful. There is nothing on Como, a small scrappy one on Iseo that your lucky to get on, nothing much on Lagano and a decent a very good one on Maggiore at Cannobio. Oddly two free and pleasant ones on Orta but despite it being IMO the best lake to visit its never busy.

I think everyone flocks to Garda for some reason. They should provide a similar one on each of the big lakes really and €12 would see it busy most of the year I reckon.


----------

